# R.I.P. Bob Weltz



## Roth (Mar 27, 2010)

I just learned that Bob Weltz, owner of one of the premier orchid collections in the USA died yesterday, after a long battle with a cancer. He was the grower and owner of quite a few important plants, including rothschildianum 'Rex' FCC/AOS.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2010)

I just can hope that his orchids gave him some encouragement for that fight!!! RIP!!! Jean


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 27, 2010)

He will be missed in the Orchid World!! But his work will last forever. 

R.I.P. Bob!!!


----------



## GaryB (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear; my condolences to his family. 

I never meet him, but I got seedlings of Phalaenopsis gigantea 'Christina Ray Weltz' x self from Bob through the SBOE auction last fall.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2010)

My condolences to his family and friends as well. His name, a familar word in the AQ and the RHS reg. One of the first PEOY I saw in the AQ was 'Weltz' FCC and what a beauty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2010)

My condolences, also. He leaves a great legacy.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Such a lost! May he rest in peace!

Ramon


----------



## Lance Birk (Mar 28, 2010)

Bob was a close friend of mine. I saw him every week for the past several years. He died a week ago today, Sunday, March 21st.

Bob's collection of mostly awarded paphs, many Phalaenopsis (especially species and primary hybrids) and several members of the Lycaste Alliance was un-equaled. He spent close to 40 years acquiring the BEST there was, and he received more FCC awards than any other person, at least I believe so.

Bob continued to make some of the very best hybrids and his collection continued to expand, especially in the numbers of pots of the same clones; he hardly ever sold anything. At present his collection is valued quite high, but no one really knows how many plants he has in his 40 x 60 ft., commercial-grade greenhouse. Just weeks ago Bob began a process to donate his collection to The Huntington, whether or not that will be completed is not known just now. I believe that it will.

Bob had a seat on the New York Stock Exchange, which he sold a few years ago. His widow, Gloria is a remarkable person who gave him strength, love and balance.

From the SB News Press:

"He was a man of many interests: books, golf, food, but he is best known for his prize winning orchid collection; a past member of the American Orchid Society Board, Director of the Santa Barbara Orchid Show, and interviewed by Leslie Stahl on 60 Minutes as the consummate orchid grower. He was a member of Birnam Wood and the Valley Club, as well as the Los Angeles Confrerie du Tastevin and the Commanderie de Bordeaux in Santa Barbara, where he served as regent."

Bob was 80 years old and he will be missed greatly.


----------



## Pete (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the info Lance, my condolences to you, his family and everyone else.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanx for the info and condolences from the forum!


----------



## nikv (Mar 29, 2010)

My condolences to t he family and may he rest in peace. It's also good to know that his orchid collection will live on. I hope the Huntington Gardens will be able to acquire it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2010)

That's sad news. I never met Robert Weltz in person but I have a division of rothschildianum 'Rex' that Sam Tsui obtained from Robert several years ago. 

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lance Birk said:


> ....and interviewed by Leslie Stahl on 60 Minutes as the consummate orchid grower.



I looked and couldn't find this on youtube or such...anyone know where I could see it?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2010)

the closest thing i could find. maybe a transcript:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/08/08/60minutes/main567357.shtml


----------

